# Myyyyy Preciousssssss.... (my new baby!!!!)



## Kristina (Aug 10, 2010)

About a week ago Danny was posting pictures of baby Greek tortoises. Then someone else was posting pics of their baby tortoise. I have had baby tortoise envy for a while now, and was seriously thinking that I was just going to fall over dead if I did not get a baby of my own soon, and had posted something to that effect, lol.

I have never had a true baby tortoise. Even my "baby" Hingeback and Redfoot are a couple of years old each. I have always wanted a hatchling. All I have ever had were juvies, sub-adults and adults.

So, Danny decided he couldn't let me just up and die, lol. The baby that I was admiring in his thread was a Jordanian/Antakyan cross. He happened to have one available...

The little guy shipped yesterday, so I was all on pins and needles, waiting. This morning I had my alarm set so I could be up and make sure not to miss the UPS truck. I checked my tracking at 8:30, and it said "Exception." Apparently there was a delay in Lansing, MI, due to heavy fog. I of course started to stress. Finally, at 9:58, it said out for delivery. I waited. I waited some more. Outside the temperature steadily grew hotter and hotter... Finally I got on the phone and called the UPS Store here in town. They got RIGHT on it, tracked the truck down, a manager went and got the package and drove it to my house! I was really impressed.

So do you all want to see what was in that package? I knew intellectually that it was going to be small, but I wasn't really prepared for what I actually got. I am so in love.












He wasn't too keen on posing for me at first...






But we finally got there 






I took him outside for just a second to take a couple more pics...





















I do have a little area set up for him to get some supervised outside time... I'll get some pics of that too soon.

And just a couple more... 






And enjoying a post-shipping meal 






I had to order aspen bedding, so right now he is set up in a sweater box with paper towels and a pile of timothy at either end. Towards the warm end I also have a little plastic flowerpot cut in half and stuffed with damp moss. 

He is sooooo cute.... I just can't believe he is mine!!! (Can you guys tell I am totally geeked out? LOL!)


----------



## DeanS (Aug 10, 2010)

Very cute...congratulations on curing your'fix'


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Aug 10, 2010)

Aww, how excited are you! So pretty


----------



## HarleyK (Aug 10, 2010)

I like how he has the same pose in all the pictures haha.....


----------



## 85hardy (Aug 10, 2010)

Very cute.


----------



## Missy (Aug 10, 2010)

Super cute


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 10, 2010)

awwww i just love how he shines and glows and is sooooo cute!!! and i love that cute little tail!!! hehehehe


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 10, 2010)

SEEEEEEEE.........I told you that u were not going to die and that you would get a baby soon!!!! I had your back the whole time!!!!
Now we have our baby Greeks together!!! I'm so hooked I'm already thinking about getting another one! 

CONGRATS KRISTINA!!!!!


----------



## Kristina (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks you guys! He is so completely precious. I am really rather upset that I have to be at work right now, and can't just sit and watch him, even if it is only watching him sleep! I left my husband home to babysit, lol.


----------



## terryo (Aug 10, 2010)

OK...I had to put a cold rag on my head, I'm sweating and my heart is beating a mile a minute. I can't look at that baby any more. I never saw anything so cute and LITTLE!! I have to make myself a cosmopolitan now.


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 10, 2010)

terryo said:


> OK...I had to put a cold rag on my head, I'm sweating and my heart is beating a mile a minute. I can't look at that baby any more. I never saw anything so cute and LITTLE!! I have to make myself a cosmopolitan now.



MAKE ME ONE TOO TERRY!!! I already fell out because of this ULTRA beautiful little baby!!!!


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm glad she made it just fine 

They come out smaller than any of my other Greeks. She was tiny when she hatched.  I didn't tell you how small she was to suprise you and it looks like I did 

The pictures look great. 

Danny


----------



## -JM (Aug 10, 2010)

He's so cute~ 
I'm glad you got your cure! 
Me, I'm about to die, without a foreseeable cure. It's a sad place to be! Pics often, please. I'm living vicariously!


----------



## Kristina (Aug 10, 2010)

Hmmm, I know you usually mean it when you say "he" or "she" Danny, so I am to assume that you believe her to be, well, a her? LOL

I will definitely be taking more pics, very very soon. She is actually going on a "mini-vacation" with me this weekend. My adult torts will be fine, but this little squirt is coming along, lol.

I need to find a name....


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes I am thinking female 

Danny


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!!
Your little baby is sooo cuteee


----------



## Kristina (Aug 10, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Yes I am thinking female
> 
> Danny



Well that makes naming a bit easier - I am leaning towards Tirzah, but not set on it yet  Thank you so much for everything, Danny!



terryo said:


> OK...I had to put a cold rag on my head, I'm sweating and my heart is beating a mile a minute. I can't look at that baby any more. I never saw anything so cute and LITTLE!! I have to make myself a cosmopolitan now.



By the way, that is hilarious. She is absolutely minute. I can't hardly believe that when I get home, this little thing will be there!


----------



## zoogrl (Aug 14, 2010)

I remember how anxious I was for Betty to get here when Dan shipped her to me! I know exactly how you feel & it's well worth the wait! She is so adorable!!!!!!! Congrats on the new baby : D


----------



## Candy (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this thread. Congratulations on getting this little precious bundle of tortoise from Danny. She is about the cutest thing I've ever seen.  I'm glad that you got your baby that you wanted.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks 

We are actually out of town for the weekend, so I brought her with me so I could make sure she was eating, drinking and remaining upright, lol. My father-in-law is keeping an eye on the big torts. So far she is doing great on her little vacation!


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2010)

What a great little baby. I'm jealous too!


----------

